# CALENDAR SHOTS



## DeanS (Sep 25, 2010)

I am going to let you all decide, as well. This was supposed to be easy, but I was going to let my daughter decide and it came down to these seven...so I'm gonna put it in the hands of the members here...HEEEEEEEEEELLP!
#1






#2





#3





#4





#5





#6





#7


----------



## Candy (Sep 25, 2010)

I am definitely picking number one. All of them are terrific though.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Sep 25, 2010)

Either #3 or #7... I say #7!


----------



## franeich (Sep 25, 2010)

I also think number 1. Although 4 and 5 would not be bad choices.


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Sep 25, 2010)

The muddy one for sure.


----------



## Yourlocalpoet (Sep 25, 2010)

7's got my vote, all lovely though.


----------



## Shelli (Sep 25, 2010)

1,2,3 & 7 are my votes.. lol


----------



## Tom (Sep 25, 2010)

1 or 2.


----------



## hali (Sep 25, 2010)

1 3 or 7 - fab piccys


----------



## terryo (Sep 25, 2010)

# 3..or # 7


----------



## zoogrl (Sep 25, 2010)

Beautiful babies! I like #3 & #7 : )


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 25, 2010)

I love all of them, but if you're holding a gun to my head, I have to say 4 and 5.


----------



## TKCARDANDCOIN (Sep 25, 2010)

I love them all but i would vote for #2!


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Sep 25, 2010)

definitely #4!


----------



## Tropical Torts (Sep 25, 2010)

Tough choice, but numero uno!!


----------



## allegraf (Sep 25, 2010)

I like them all, but #6 gets my vote!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 25, 2010)

I think #2 or maybe 4 or maybe more 6, could be 7, 5 is good as is 3, 1 is equally good, 5 is up there. Just you wait until I post Bob's picture....


----------



## moswen (Sep 25, 2010)

Oh no no no no no dean, don't listen to anyone but me (and whoever else chose #2)..... NUMBER TWO!!!! That's the best, funniest picture I've ever seen!!


----------



## DeanS (Sep 25, 2010)

maggie3fan said:


> I think #2 or maybe 4 or maybe more 6, could be 7, 5 is good as is 3, 1 is equally good, 5 is up there. Just you wait until I post Bob's picture....




Hardy f***ing Har! Yeah! I'm picturing Bob in the driver's seat of an IROC!


----------



## Missy (Sep 25, 2010)

I vote #4


----------



## Angi (Sep 25, 2010)

#1 #3 and # 7. I think # 1 is my favorite.


----------



## Livingstone (Sep 25, 2010)

#6 gets my vote. How old is aladar, and whats the SCL, please?


----------



## DeanS (Sep 25, 2010)

Livingstone said:


> #6 gets my vote. How old is aladar, and whats the SCL, please?



Aladar turned 8 last month...He grew an inch since I got him in May...that puts him at 19 inches and a hair over 45 pounds...


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 25, 2010)

I liked #1, but you know we get so many hatchling pictures. My vote goes to #4. Now my two kids whom I showed these to, both voted for #2.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 26, 2010)

DeanS said:


> maggie3fan said:
> 
> 
> > I think #2 or maybe 4 or maybe more 6, could be 7, 5 is good as is 3, 1 is equally good, 5 is up there. Just you wait until I post Bob's picture....
> ...



OMG!!! That is simply too awesome! My IROC is Candy Apple Maroon but black is good! I LOVE that picture! I just love it and am going to print it out and keep it. Too cool! Looks just like how Bob looks in my car. Sweet! Thanks so much for that! That's the winning shot right there!


----------



## Annieski (Sep 26, 2010)

Mud bath all the way! But the "Tortoise Behind the Wheel" is priceless!


----------



## DeanS (Sep 26, 2010)

maggie3fan said:


> DeanS said:
> 
> 
> > maggie3fan said:
> ...



OK! Here you go!


----------



## George (Sep 26, 2010)

THE LAST ONE #7 - EGGROLL ALL DAY LONG!


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 26, 2010)

That's too funny! Bob jumps into Maggie's IROC and waves goodbye as he drives off into the sunset!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 26, 2010)

Sweet! That's the exact color. It's actually called 4th of July. It has gold metallic in it. Too fun that you would do that for me. I'm going to enlarge it and print it and hang it on my tortoise information bulletin board. Thanks so much for the fun this morning...


----------



## shmily1605 (Sep 26, 2010)

Great pics!!!  I luv em all. But really like #1. Too Too cute. After seeing all these great pics Im starting to wish I had chose another one 

Crap I missed #2 I really like that one 2. So Ill vote for both.


----------



## Isa (Sep 26, 2010)

I love them all but I choose #3. I love the pic of the tort in the car  lol


----------



## ChiKat (Sep 26, 2010)

hali said:


> 1 3 or 7 - fab piccys



Agreed!


----------



## tortoisenerd (Sep 27, 2010)

4!!!!!!


----------



## DeanS (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for your valuable input, but I found another that I'm going with...basically number 2 from a slightly different angle with better lighting.


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Sep 27, 2010)

I am sure that pic will be on my desk in 2011. Great shot Dean!


----------

